# 2010 Tarmac Expert vs Tarmac Elite (with upgraded wheelset)



## AndyZ (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi,

Just after opinions on the best option. I'm currently considering the purchase of the 2010 Tarmac Expert in Saxo Bank White which has Ultegra and Mavic Kysrium Equipe wheels. The 2010 Expert has the 10r carbon construction. The dilemna is that my budget is approx. $5k Australian which would allow me to purchase this package with no addiitonal upgrades. 

My alternative is to purchase the Elite (8r carbon) which has 105 groupset and upgrade the wheelset to Reynolds Attack or Shimano Durace 7850 or similar. I could probably get this package for a similar price.

If I went with the Expert option I would look to replace the wheelset in approx. 2 years.

Interested in any thoughts - I am particularly interested in the differences between 8r and 10r - i know there is another thread on this but I would be keen if anyone has experience riding both and if they have noticed much difference.

By the way, I am currently riding a SL Aluminium Trek so any of these options will be a signifiacnt upgrade. Also planning to keep the new bike for 5 years +.

Thanks


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

That is a difficult choice! Have you considered buying the Tarmac Pro SL frame-set and doing your own build? Obviously this way you can get the components and wheel-set of your choice according to your budget. This is what I did last year and went with DA 7800 components and the DA 7850 SL wheel-set for around $4000. However, I'm not sure whether the frame-set is available in Australia or how competitively it is priced. I have a feeling that you might only be able to get the SL3 ...


----------



## AndyZ (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks. Unfortunately choice of frames/colours in Australia is quite limited and I believe they only do the SL3 as a frame set which is a bit out of my budget which is already stretched.


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

ive tried a 2010 tarmac expert, it rides great and looks like a work of art, i wouldnt need to change anything on it to me its good to go right out of the box


----------



## Damian (Feb 19, 2004)

hello there.
for what its worth, im 36 i started riding road in 1985 at 12, ive ridden and owned 20 bikes or so..ive got my tarmac elite nearly paid for..I absolutly loved riding it, the shop allowed me to take it out for a longer ride and it is amazing. If your comming off an aluminum frame your going to love this bike. Also, 105 is not so bad, its much closer to the quality of dura-ace than it was 20 years ago, there was a time id not even touch a bike unless it was DA equpped. As for the grade of carbon, i dont think you would tell a huge differnce. the geometry is the same, i was so impressed by riding my new elite i didnt want to return it, i got off that bike and loved it. I think you would love a tarmac elite too, if you dont like the feel of the 105 shifter's you can upgrade ofcourse, that might be what I will do, i fancy those new dura-ace shifters with no cable, if i can find some cheap enough ill probably go for it.


----------

